# Lcd Tv Mod



## gt4me (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all!
I have searched and canâ€™t find the info I need. I want to mount the TV to the wall above the cabinet between the bedroom and door. Has anyone mounted anything on an exterior wall and is there anyway to locate the metal studs in this area? If I can find the stud I have a tool called a nut sert installer that would put threads in the stud for mounting the swivel. I have a 15" TV that weighs 9lbs. Do you think this will work or what have you done. I see allot of people mounting to the cabinets but not in the 28bhs. Please help
Thanks,
Brent


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

gt4me said:


> Hi all!
> I have searched and canâ€™t find the info I need. I want to mount the TV to the wall above the cabinet between the bedroom and door. Has anyone mounted anything on an exterior wall and is there anyway to locate the metal studs in this area? If I can find the stud I have a tool called a nut sert installer that would put threads in the stud for mounting the swivel. I have a 15" TV that weighs 9lbs. Do you think this will work or what have you done. I see allot of people mounting to the cabinets but not in the 28bhs. Please help
> Thanks,
> Brent
> [snapback]123999[/snapback]​


If you can find a metal stud, you should be OK... But otherwise the paneling is too thin to mount anything of substance.

I can't help you with finding the studs... my first thought was a big magnet, but it won't find an aluminum stud.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I believe that a standard electronic stud finder will work to locate them. If you do this mod, fasten hard...and fasten often. That thing is going to be subjected to plenty of bouncing down the road. I'll assume you are going to install a mount with a moveable arm so you can see it from the dinette and the queen bed.

Good Luck


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The studs are aluminum, so a stud finder won't work(only on steel studs)
Could try a metal detector some of them will pick up other metals
Should be fine if you hit the stud on the center
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I did exactly what you want to do, I know the picture is in the gallery under mods. Take a look and you can see pretty much exactly what you have to do!

Hope it helps great location for the T.V. too as you can turn it to face the bedroom.

Jeff


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

jlbabb28 said:


> I did exactly what you want to do, I know the picture is in the gallery under mods. Take a look and you can see pretty much exactly what you have to do!
> 
> Hope it helps great location for the T.V. too as you can turn it to face the bedroom.
> 
> ...


http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=2218


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think one of the electronic stud finders can find them....they work off of density changes instead of picking up metal objects.

I'll have to try mine tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## gt4me (Apr 17, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> I did exactly what you want to do, I know the picture is in the gallery under mods. Take a look and you can see pretty much exactly what you have to do!
> 
> Hope it helps great location for the T.V. too as you can turn it to face the bedroom.
> 
> ...


Jeff, 
Did you hit a stud on your mount and if so how far over is it? It looks like you are about center on the cabinet. Looks great by the way! Do you leave it up or take it down in tow?

Thank you everyone for the info. I have used one stud finder but it wasn't very consistant so I have not drilled any holes yet.

Thanks again!
Brent


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

gt4me, did you ever complete this mod? If so how did you ultimately locate the studs?

I want to mount my 15" LCD screen this weekend in the same location.

jlbabb28 - looks great - any problems noticed travelling with TV in this location?

Thanks.
Wayne


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

No prblems at all, I use a handtowel ,to wrap around the tv ten secure it with little wihite bungee cords attached to tiny loops on the wall it does not move a bit that way.

As far as hitting the stud I had to cut into the modling of the door a bit to get exactly where I wanted, to have the mount.

I have one in the bedroom to match as well, but a bit of advice get diffrent brands trailer is two small and remote will sometimes change both stations when you dont want it too. Very annoying


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Technical stuff aside, what are the reasons you would want to do this on a 28BHS? It has a generous TV location that is well suited to a swivel base to set a standard TV on.

During travel, it only takes about 45 seconds to unhook and set the TV on the floor next to the queen bed.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok here is the picture again, as you can see the tv is center to the tv stand but where I mounted is closer to the door. Had to cut away a little of the moulding but still a very clean install.










Now remember these TV's tip the scales at about no more than ten pounds so the bracket is way over built, but still a good thing for the forces it takes down the road.

hope this helps with your plans!

Jeff


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Technical stuff aside, what are the reasons you would want to do this on a 28BHS? It has a generous TV location that is well suited to a swivel base to set a standard TV on.
> 
> During travel, it only takes about 45 seconds to unhook and set the TV on the floor next to the queen bed.


Jim, For me it comes down to having a nice clean install. I now have the DVD/Stereo combo (JVC) in the trailer so having a TV mounted to the wall will complete the tucked away tidy look. I won't have to bring along a DVD player or anything

Also gives a little more counter space. As you know the Kitchen counter space in the 28BH-S is at a premium so this really helps.

Wayne


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

I am with you Wayne the new TV I just got has the dvd player built into the tv. So now my bottom counter is free to hold the overflow.

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, understood. Counter space is indeed a premium.


----------

